# METEOROLOGÍA > Sequia >  Dieciocho premios Nobel piden que el agua sea Patrimonio de la Humanidad

## Embalses

*
*

http://www.universia.es/portada/actu...?noticia=97881


*Dieciocho premios Nobel piden que el agua sea Patrimonio de la Humanidad*

                                                              Un total de 18 premios Nobel, que forman parte del jurado de los galardones Rey Jaime I, han rubricado un manifiesto en el que se solicita que el agua dulce sea declarada Patrimonio de la Humanidad.
                                12/11/2008



El documento asegura que el agua dulce es un recurso «crecientemente escaso y mal distribuido, sometido a la presión del crecimiento demográfico y que condiciona el futuro de la humanidad». 

En relación con esta cuestión, el Premio Nobel de Química de 1995, el mexicano Mario Molina -descubridor del agujero en la capa de ozono y de sus posibles efectos-, consideró que, a causa del cambio climático, se están produciendo desajustes que están incrementando la escasez de agua en todo el mundo. Entre ellos, destacó que, en la actualidad, se están derritiendo «prácticamente todos los glaciares del planeta», así como buena parte de la masa helada del Polo Norte, y que las distorsiones que se están experimentando en los ciclos hidrológicos están causando episodios de fuertes trombas de agua combinados con extensos periodos de sequía que afectan a los cinco continentes. 

*Millones de personas afectadas 
*El físico, experto en estudios atmosféricos, remarcó que estos acontecimientos se han combinado con los problemas que experimentan millones de seres humanos para acceder al agua potable. Por esta razón, Molina defendió la puesta en marcha de todas las medidas posibles para paliar la escasez de recursos hídricos. En este sentido, preguntado sobre la conveniencia de recurrir a las políticas de trasvases, Mario Molina aseveró que son una opción válida para afrontar la cuestión desde un punto de vista global, aunque evitó pronunciarse sobre su necesidad a escalas «locales», ya que, según añadió, no está «familiarizado» con todos los casos puntuales. 

El presidente de los Premios Jaime I, Santiago Grisolía, aseguró que una medida necesaria para concienciar a la población de la carestía hídrica sería el incremento de las tarifas del agua, «algo que va a suceder, sin duda», afirmó. Una recomendación que el Nobel mexicano respaldó al asegurar que los «subsidios» al consumo de este bien fomentan los gastos innecesarios de agua. «Lo que debemos fomentar, en cambio -afirmó el científico mexicano-, es su consumo responsable». 

*Más allá de Kioto 
*Molina, por otra parte, reclamó un acuerdo entre la comunidad internacional para lograr un nuevo acuerdo para la lucha contra el cambio climático que supere el protocolo de Kioto, ya que, según dijo, es «necesario» evitar que la temperatura del planeta suba más de 2 grados centígrados para que no se den a escala mundial problemas acuciantes de «disponibilidad» de agua. 

Autor: P. A. Ortiz 


Universia

----------

